# Yakfisher 14 - Winter 2011



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cant wait :shock: :shock: :shock: 
coatsey1 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I reckon I know who shot that cover image.

Low waterline camera angle, moody sky....has Keza's imprint all over it.

Looking good guys.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> I reckon I know who shot that cover image.
> 
> Low waterline camera angle, moody sky....has Keza's imprint all over it.
> 
> Looking good guys.


He's an ugly bastard though (the guy on the cover, not Keza).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> He's an ugly bastard though (the guy on the cover, not Keza).


Sougly
But
Damnfinefisho


----------



## kayakjack (Apr 28, 2011)

Tried 3 local newsagents for ANY Yak mags.......nothing to be got :-(


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

patwah said:


> He has a nice bend in his rod


i am worried about you patwah :?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

eagle4031 said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > He has a nice bend in his rod
> ...


We're all worried about patwah, but buy Yakfisher and you can steal his local fishing spot.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Got it yesterday
GREAT READ
COATSEY1 :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Picked it up this arvo. Glad it's finally here... They never last long enough to tide you over until the next one!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i thought it was better than Blade


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally a good magaINE has come out yaaa


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like he is snagged on the bottom


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A big thanks to the writers editors et al... A bloody great read...even enjoyed the powered aluminium 'kayak' section.

cheers

rob


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a great mag although there is one problem.
As it is combined with Sport Fishing Australia Mag, That is the cover you see in the news agent stands.
You have to turn the mag around to see Yakfisher.
If you didnt know it was on the back of Sport Fishing Australia you would not find it!
8) ;-)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Monty said:


> This is a great mag although there is one problem.
> As it is combined with Sport Fishing Australia Mag, That is the cover you see in the news agent stands.
> You have to turn the mag around to see Yakfisher.
> If you didnt know it was on the back of Sport Fishing Australia you would not find it!
> 8) ;-)


Do what I do - every newsagent I go into, I reverse the stack so the proper cover faces out.

This post brought to you by shameless_self_promotion.com


----------

